# Have you found eating less to be effective?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, was just wondering if eating less was an effective way to reduce the D?thanks


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

it makes sense to me because the gut will now need to process less food.but could it makes things worse?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Skipping meals tends to make D worse. Smaller meals more often seems to help the most.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yea, i meant an overall lower intake of calories while still having smaller meals during the day.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would eat as healthy as you can, following typical caloric intake for someone your age, activity level etc..There are plenty of websites online to check out what your caloric needs are.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Eating less seems to help. But then there is a follow up question.Is it relative to what you normally eat?^^If filling all your belly maybe your stomach get stressed and you get D. But if you always eat smaller portions you stomach will shrink and it will become "stressed" more easily is my theory.I am to thin already so cannot eat anything less even if it would work. So no point in experimenting with this for me.


----------



## Memphis Mel (Dec 7, 2010)

MondayMorning said:


> hey all, was just wondering if eating less was an effective way to reduce the D?thanks


It has seemed to help me lately. I definitely have a problem when I eat a lot a once. Also, now that I have cut down to try to lose a bit of weight (starting from just at the threshold of obesity), my clothes are more comfortable and also the seatbelt doesn't seem to bother me as much. Also, my doctor has put me on some med that is helping even more than the change in eating - Colestid (1x/day), also taking Librax as needed, and fiber every day, with Imodium only when absolutely necessary.So, yes, I think eating less and eating more bland foods has reduced my D, but that was not good enough to solve everything.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I find eating more small meals spread out over the day feels better.Breakfast is still the worst time though.There is a professor who recommends eating more processed food if you have IBS D and personally i find that suits me better. The likes of white bread only or biscuits(cookies) i can eat very comfortably.I dont eat any burgers or many chips(fries) anyway but have a bit of a sweet tooth.Knowing the difference between insoluble fibre and soluble fibre helps me quite a lot too.


----------

